# Do anyone buy the Ultrafire UF-007 (Recoil Led)



## ming560 (Nov 19, 2008)

Today just buy a Ultrafire UF-007 (Recoil Led), do anyone have it?


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never seen it before. Where did you find it? And more/higher resolution pictures please. Body looks nice.

Looks weird. I'm wondering about LED cooling...


----------



## qwertyydude (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks interesting. This could be a contender for throw as something like this can truly collimate light effectively kinda like a reflector telescope. A light like this probably has a tight spot with no spill.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 19, 2008)

ditto... where'd you get that?
Feel free to PM a reply, since posting URLs from certain retailers is against the rules.

**edit** search tool found nothing.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

I would like some info as well.

I guess the led being on the window might help it cool? Very interesting!


----------



## horizonseeker (Nov 19, 2008)

same here, since google turned up not much I would really appreciate a source.

Pelican has some recoil leds also.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

COME ON GIVE IT UP!

It is unique and I must have it.


----------



## KowShak (Nov 19, 2008)

I found this site the other day: 

http://dmcleish.com/CPF/Spherical-Reflector/index.html

It set me thinking about that setup. With aspherics you get no spill, the light coming out of the sides of the LED is wasted and contributes nothing to the beam. With a reflector, light going forward out of the LED misses the mirror and goes out as spill, its not wasted but contributes little to the spot. With that reversed diode setup all of the light coming out of the diode reaches the mirror (although some will be blocked by the LED / wiring /support). 

If you design the mirror and make it with good precision I think one of these could outperform an aspheric. Who is going to buy/mod/make one to prove it?

Heatsinking was the problem I could see, I thought that if you made the lens out of monocrystaline diamond it would probably solve the problem, failing that an aluminium bar from one side to the other carrying the LED in the centre could remove some heat.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll start with seeing how this one works out then mod it from there.


----------



## PaulH (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure if this is going to work (the google translation), but I found this:

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...t&prev=/search?q=%22uf-007%22+ultrafire&hl=en


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool, better pics of the Led post and a beam shot!

Thanks for finding that.


----------



## evenchaos (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome looking light er I mean laser. Imagine that think with a MC-E led . Don't need it, but looks like a fun light to play with .


----------



## Zefiryn (Nov 19, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> I've never seen it before. Where did you find it? And more/higher resolution pictures please. Body looks nice.
> 
> Looks weird. I'm wondering about LED cooling...



Here we go:


----------



## richardcpf (Nov 19, 2008)

Is this the james bond flashlight?:naughty:


I think it says in chinese: throws up to 300m.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 19, 2008)

Isn't recoil led trademark by pelican (or streamlight, anyway it's one of the bigger u.s. manufacturers). That's basically what they do, claim to capture all the light. However they moved away from it when high powered LED came along.


----------



## LukeA (Nov 19, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Isn't recoil led trademark by pelican (or streamlight, anyway it's one of the bigger u.s. manufacturers). That's basically what they do, claim to capture all the light. However they moved away from it when high powered LED came along.



Yes, "Recoil LED" is a registered Pelican trademark. I don't think they've moved away from it so much as all their offerings cater to police, who don't want a beam with no spill. The recoil design is still the best reflector shape to cut smoke or fog. That won't change.


----------



## LukeA (Nov 19, 2008)

KowShak said:


> I found this site the other day:
> 
> http://dmcleish.com/CPF/Spherical-Reflector/index.html
> 
> ...



A spherical reflector will perform terribly. Anyhow, there's lots of loss associated with reflecting surfaces. If you want high efficiency and high lux, then you want a large, high-quality TIR optic. Those have throw equal to an aspheric lens of equal diameter, but with efficiencies that can top 90% in some (expensive) cases. Your average plastic optic runs about 80-85% efficient and your average reflector setup is about 75% efficient.


----------



## ming560 (Nov 19, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> ditto... where'd you get that?
> Feel free to PM a reply, since posting URLs from certain retailers is against the rules.
> 
> **edit** search tool found nothing.


 
I got it at Hong Kong and the price is reasonable and not so :devil:...hehe..
The seller told me that the LED is cree P4, 
4 mod: high, media, low, flash.
voltage can use between 2.7V~8.4V 
( which mean you can use 2x 123A, 1x18650, 1x17670, 2xR123A)

The light beam is square and not a circle.
It is a long thrower flashlight.

Due to lack of time, may be taken some light beam today to compare with the others flashlights on hand.:devil:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

If it's openable without destroying it, it must be modded to an R2 at least!


----------



## ming560 (Nov 20, 2008)

It can be open but may need some special method to change it.
Some guys told me that using rebel or dragon plus will have better light beam.
May be the new version of Cree will be better!


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 20, 2008)

LukeA said:


> Yes, "Recoil LED" is a registered Pelican trademark. I don't think they've moved away from it so much as all their offerings cater to police, who don't want a beam with no spill. The recoil design is still the best reflector shape to cut smoke or fog. That won't change.



Okay I must've mixed them up with streamlight on moving away from it.


----------



## qwertyydude (Nov 20, 2008)

I think the biggest problem with tir optics is the fact that they're plastic, so in order to keep it from scratching means glass which drops the efficiency down to the same as reflector glass assemblies. Plus almost all available tir optics I see is like an 8 degree divergence. It's much easier to create a collimated beam of light using a large reflector than a small tir optic. Plus since led's have such a large effective radiating area and are not true point source light the tir of the optics is not as effective, sure they're rated at upwards of 90% light transmittance but not all of that is in the focused areas. total internal reflection does not make a true focus out the window .With the reflector system there is a true focus outside the light and when adjusted to infinite it should be perfectly collimated, all the light that makes it out is in the focused area, get the focus right and the beam is pretty much perfectly parallel. I would one day if I can salvage a reflcetor telescope make a completely focused long range spotlight. It would be interesting.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 29, 2008)

You can buy one at scopeandlaser.com. Cost: $53+8 shipping. There are also sets with batteries and charger.


----------



## Norm (Nov 29, 2008)

Ebay Auction here: http://cgi.ebay.com/UltraFire-UF-00...ItemQQimsxZ20081126?IMSfp=TL081126111010r1106


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like an online vendor finally has them. Never dealt with them before though. UF007 Recoil LED

-LT


----------



## erlon (Dec 12, 2008)

ming560 said:


> I got it at Hong Kong and the price is reasonable and not so :devil:...hehe..
> The seller told me that the LED is cree P4,
> 4 mod: high, media, low, flash.
> voltage can use between 2.7V~8.4V
> ...



Beamshots, pleaaaaseeeeeeeee !!!


----------



## evenchaos (Dec 15, 2008)

Its now available on DX as well as sku 18842. Would be a pretty decent price if the exchange rate was better, so unfortunately for now it has to go on the backburner - no need to get it but looks like a fun toy to play with. Anyone brave enough to get it, post beam shots and see if it can be modded? I wonder how well the MC-E would fare in this sucker .


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 15, 2008)

I think the MC-E would make this a killer!


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 15, 2008)

No it wouldn't. 4 dies would make it artifact master


----------



## Norm (Dec 15, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> I think the MC-E would make this a killer!


Might be hard to keep cool the way the LED is mounted.
Norm


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I would like the artifacts...................make it a real unique light!

The light probably would have to be limited to short bursts due to heat, you're right.


----------



## csshih (Dec 15, 2008)

DX now sells this light


----------



## Hans Dorn (Dec 15, 2008)

DX says the emitter is a P3 bin. I hope they're wrong. :thinking:


----------



## evenchaos (Dec 15, 2008)

Norm said:


> Might be hard to keep cool the way the LED is mounted.
> Norm



Dunno, while I'm certain it won't handle a MC-E driven at full power, I do think you could get away with it moderately driven - maybe even at the same level as the DBS pill. If you look at the DX pics of the reflector, there is quite a bit of what looks like aluminum (and not brass) holding the emitter. On top of that the image shown gives a bright and soft/blurred out projection of the die, unlike an aspherical which shows all the details of the led emitter surface.


----------



## richardcpf (Dec 15, 2008)

it is available at DX. it uses a P3 amitter and rated at 130 lms only.

pretty expensive for what it looks like, but worth the try.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm a little confused the title of the DX page says "4-mode memory" but the specs say "Modes: 1 Mode Memory: -" So does this thing have multi levels of brightness or just one?

-LT


----------



## erlon (Dec 18, 2008)

I get mine today.
Bought it on ebay.
Mine has 4 modes as advertised.

Nice thrower, BRIGHT "square spot", very bright.

*White wall about 40/50 meters *






*"Target" about 90 meters

Tiablo MA6* 2x16340 Trustfire 880mAh protected





*UF 007* 2x16340 Trustfire 880mAh protected





All pics taken with exactly the same camera settings.
Just resize them and did a auto-levels in PS.

130 lumens ???


----------



## evenchaos (Dec 18, 2008)

erlon said:


> All pics taken with exactly the same camera settings.
> Just resize them and did a auto-levels in PS.



Thanks for your notes on the UF-007. However, unfortunately you can't use auto-levels in photoshop unless all beamshots are in the same image. It redistributes the brightness level so the two images are no longer comparable to each other.


----------



## erlon (Dec 18, 2008)

evenchaos, if the pics had changed when I did the Auto-Levels, I had undo it.

If you want I can post the pics without auto-levels.

Is barely the same thing.


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks pretty bright. :devil:

But there is no reason to do auto-levels in PS, it may significantly change the brightness of the beamshots.


----------



## erlon (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, ok, ok... I got it !!!

No Auto-levels, no auto-nothing...

Just resize the pics...

*MA6*






*UF*





Wow, what a difference...


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 18, 2008)

What is the cycle of the four modes? Please tell me that it doesn't have SOS or Strobe.

-LT


----------



## erlon (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Lunal_Tic.

The cycle is HIGH > MEDIUM > LOW > STROBE


----------



## Pöbel (Dec 19, 2008)

can an emitter swap be done? because p3 bin seems a bit too old.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 19, 2008)

erlon said:


> Hi Lunal_Tic.
> 
> The cycle is HIGH > MEDIUM > LOW > STROBE



Ah, the famous  mode, probably have to pay extra for that. 

Thanks for the info erlon.
-LT


----------



## erlon (Dec 19, 2008)

Pobel, I don´t have idea.. sorry ! 

Lunal_Tic, you´re welcome.

Best regards !


----------



## Jarl (Dec 25, 2008)

I need a thrower, and now I've seen this, which I absolutely love the look of, 'specially with an MC-E in there..... However, the exchange rate is pretty poor, and I need all the money I can get for another mod.... >.<


----------



## csshih (Dec 25, 2008)

the mc-e probably would'nt work very well, as said before. heat sinking would be an issue.


----------



## richardcpf (Dec 25, 2008)

Would be nice to have this compared with a real thrower.


----------



## Jarl (Dec 25, 2008)

csshih said:


> the mc-e probably would'nt work very well, as said before. heat sinking would be an issue.



Custom copper heatsink with 2 arms :twothumbs


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 25, 2008)

Tried one today. I've got around 16000 lux from 1m (29-30k with DBS V2 R2). But the real world difference is not so big. Btw. the build quality is pretty nice.


----------



## brightarc (Dec 25, 2008)

16k lux from a XR-*C* P3, that is probably pretty good, isn't it?
Wonder if it would work well with a XR-*E* R2 instead?


----------



## Jarl (Dec 25, 2008)

Apparently the XR-C has a smaller emitting area, so the larger die on the XR-E might not be as good as you'd first think?


----------



## brightarc (Dec 25, 2008)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## RyanA (Dec 25, 2008)

Maybe one of the new cree xp-e then?


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 25, 2008)

Just took more measurements. This time with RCR123 batteries (18650 before) and from 1 and 3 meters distance (longer distance is more accurate for throwers).

Throw:
DBS V2 R2 - 26140 lux/1m - 3334 lux/3m = *30006* lux/1m
Ultrafire 007 2xRCR123 - 24260 lux/1m - 2908 lux/3m = *26172* lux/1m


Pretty impressive. And yes, the 007 has only Cree XR-C LED. If you will look at the flashlight mirror from the right distance, you can clearly see the typical XR-C die.

Ceiling bounce test:
DBS V2 R2 - 20 lux
Ultrafire 007 2xRCR123 - 8 lux

From the ceiling bounce test you can see that DBS has 2,5x more lumens. So the 130 lumen claim for 007 is probably not so far from reality.


----------



## Jarl (Dec 25, 2008)

Sweeeet. I'll pull the trigger on this in a few days, just need to make sure I've got some money for it first


----------



## YourTime (Dec 25, 2008)

Please post more beamshot vs other thrower. Lux reading is only theory indication but real beam shot will tell.


----------



## Jarl (Dec 25, 2008)

See above. It's noticeably outpacing a tiablo MA6, which gets just under 16K lux at one metre. Good enough for me.... imagine what this can do driven properly :devil:


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take some beamshots tomorrow ;-)


----------



## DocD (Dec 25, 2008)

i like the way it's made and i think someone going to take this to the next level either the led being better driven plus a more powerful led maybe a R2 or Q5 
to me it's reminds me of a old type acr light or refac telescope working backwards 
happy xmas and new year DocD


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 26, 2008)

There's no more powerful XR-C. XR-E has bigger die and won't focus as tight as XR-C.
Besides in the same D26/P60 reflector XR-C P3 (@1A) throws better than XR-E Q5 @1A...


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Dec 26, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> If you will look at the flashlight mirror from the right distance, you can clearly see the typical XR-C die.


I tried to take some photos that way.
I wasn't too successful  but you can recognize the small die and the two bond wires .


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 26, 2008)

Tohuwabohu: very nice shots!

Here are the beamshots of 007 and DBS 3SD R2 WH. Uf 007 always with 2xRCR123. I've also added Solarforce T700 - 700lm multiled thrower (I measured 22000 lux).

007 and DBS




shorter exposure





007 beamshot. distance to the tree is around 80 meters.
tint of the 007 is cooler than on this picture




DBS




T700





007 detail




DBS detail




T700 detail





And some other side to side shots.
DBS up, 007 down




lightsabres


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 26, 2008)

pretty damn good for an old l.e.d!


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 26, 2008)

Pretty impressive regardless of the XR-C LED.

I think the XR-C might have the same apparent die size(as in what you see through the LED instead of actual die size) as an XR-E without the dome. Any one willing to try?


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Jan 1, 2009)

You can find some beamshots and some more close up photos of the UF-007 in my posts (#6, #14) in this thread in the German Messerforum.net.


----------



## LukeA (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, it's a very throwy design; that's why Pelican designed and patented it.


----------



## Jarl (Jan 1, 2009)

I ordered one off DX a few days back, it's yet to be shipped, and now it's back ordered.... Hopefully I didn't miss the boat on this one :/


----------



## greenlight (Jan 1, 2009)

Does this light work in 'twist mode'?


----------



## Jarl (Jan 1, 2009)

from a graph I saw on another website, it looks like it works best at 6V input (most power drawn from the batteries), which 4.2Vs giving a low input current. I'll probably end up DD'ing mine off 1x18650.


----------



## saabluster (Jan 17, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> I think the XR-C might have the same apparent die size(as in what you see through the LED instead of actual die size) as an XR-E without the dome. Any one willing to try?


No it does not have the same apparent die size. That would be more apparent if you had the two side by side. Which I do.


----------



## coors (Jan 17, 2009)

From jirik_cz's beamshots this light looks like it has the potential to be unbelievable-bright via modification. Has anyone put an XP-E R2 bin emitter in one of these, yet? With saablusters emitter sanding technique, diamond compound, custom copper heatsink and 1A driver I'll bet this would be a very nice pocketable searchlight.


----------



## Jarl (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm planning to mod mine with a warm MC-E to see what it does if it ever turns up..... If not, I have a few rebels which should work nicely. Emailed DX again today, it's been 8 days since I was assured "it'll be shipped within a week!" >.<


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 17, 2009)

saabluster said:


> No it does not have the same apparent die size. That would be more apparent if you had the two side by side. Which I do.


What's the apparent die size of the XR-C?

The die appears larger under the dome, so I was wondering it the dome of the XR-E was removed, would the dome less emitter die seem like the same size as the XR-C's emitter die with the dome.


----------



## evenchaos (Jan 17, 2009)

What about a Diamond Dragon emitter? Don't those have a really tiny emitting surface with some serious lumens ?


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 17, 2009)

evenchaos said:


> What about a Diamond Dragon emitter? Don't those have a really tiny emitting surface with some serious lumens ?



What about heat? Dragon is not the most efficient LED so it produces decent amount of heat but UF-007 has tiny heatsink...


----------



## LukeA (Jan 17, 2009)

XP-E


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 18, 2009)

XP-E has wider beam and won't focus as tight as XR-C.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 18, 2009)

But the almost all the light from the LED hit the reflector with both. It might not focus as tightly because of the larger die size but I don't think it will be because of the wider emitting pattern.


----------



## Jarl (Jan 18, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> What about heat? Dragon is not the most efficient LED so it produces decent amount of heat but UF-007 has tiny heatsink...



The heatsink looks about the same size as any other LED light to me? (i.e, the whole head of the light)

p.s: Mine shipped today!!


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 18, 2009)

How do you conduct heat from that tiny piece to rest of the head? I don't think glass is a good heat conductor.


----------



## LukeA (Jan 18, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> XP-E has wider beam and won't focus as tight as XR-C.



XP-E is considerably brighter than XR-C while maintaining a small apparent die, as well as being physically smaller and blocking less light output than the XR series.


----------



## electrothump (Jan 18, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> Isn't recoil led trademark by pelican (or streamlight, anyway it's one of the bigger u.s. manufacturers). That's basically what they do, claim to capture all the light. However they moved away from it when high powered LED came along.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking also. That type light has been around for a year or two.


----------



## Jarl (Jan 18, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> How do you conduct heat from that tiny piece to rest of the head? I don't think glass is a good heat conductor.



clicky

I might be wrong, but I'm assuming the strut from where the LED sits to the edge is made of metal, and thus heat is transferred along it, to the head of the light? If it's plastic I would have assumed it would be thinner for less artifacts and lower materials costs?


----------



## YourTime (Jan 18, 2009)

It would be good if they use copper arm where the LED sit on and having the copper head instead of aluminium.

This will ensure that the heat is transfering sufficient to the body. I know this method will increase more weight as copper has higher density then aluminium but i can live with that and im sure other people can live with that too. 

For those people who cant handle the weightof this torch then they should buy some sort plastic torch .

Once they manage the thermal sufficiently, they should put this baby R2 or even try SSC p7 :twothumbs


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 18, 2009)

Jarl said:


> clicky
> 
> I might be wrong, but I'm assuming the strut from where the LED sits to the edge is made of metal, and thus heat is transferred along it, to the head of the light? If it's plastic I would have assumed it would be thinner for less artifacts and lower materials costs?



Hmm I wonder, Even if it's metal it won't conduct heat as well as conventional heatsink, so can't drive as hard.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 18, 2009)

XP-E would go well on there.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jan 21, 2009)

Well mine just came from DX, ordered on the 7th, and it arrived in a small padded envelope with nothing else. The threads on the tailcap are pretty rough so I'll need to hit it with some silicone gel. The head will come off but I wouldn't recommend it. The wires from the driver to the LED are tiny and look to be lacquered and single core so they are stiff.

This has a serial number on it, ZL200720121928.0, but I'd be surprised if it was unique. One other odd thing, I can't be sure because I can't see it well but the + end spring contact on the back of the driver board appears to be soldered then glued to hold it in place. The raised rather than recessed LED also makes me wonder about its ability to disapate heat effectively and I'm not inclined to sacrifice one just to see. I don't think I'll be putting many minutes on this running high.

While I like the idea of the Recoil LED and the output of this light, it could benefit from a little refinement in this case.

-LT


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 21, 2009)

Beamshot and performance test plz


----------



## nvrdark (Jan 21, 2009)

This light is everything I do not like in a light. It will not stand on its tail, to get max out it needs 123 not 18650, it has almost no spill beam( collimated bean is not useful to me), fairly low lumen output and a strobe mode.
But the design is so cool I ordered one today. Can’t wait
It will probably be for sale in 6 months.


----------



## saabluster (Jan 21, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> But the almost all the light from the LED hit the reflector with both. It might not focus as tightly because of the larger die size but I don't think it will be because of the wider emitting pattern.


Sorry Gunner I just noticed I forgot to answer. I get 1.3mm for the apparent die size on the XR-C. The XR-E with the dome gone should be about 1mm even I guess.




Lunal_Tic said:


> This has a serial number on it, ZL200720121928.0, but I'd be surprised if it was unique.


 Lets see....... Z L 2 0 0 7 2 0 1 2 1 9 2 8 . 0 Gee what are the odds we'd get the same number.:shakehead


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jan 22, 2009)

saabluster said:


> Lets see....... Z L 2 0 0 7 2 0 1 2 1 9 2 8 . 0 Gee what are the odds we'd get the same number.:shakehead




So I'm just wondering, is this a counterfeit light? I don't have any other UltraFires but I thought I'd read that they have some nice models out. Is it normal for UFs to have the same serial number? Is the build quality on this comparable to other UFs that you guys have?

Also while these say "Recoil LED" on the side they aren't exactly the same as the Pelican Recoil series. These look to use a magnifying mirror rather than a more traditional parabolic reflector like the Pelican.

-LT


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 22, 2009)

saabluster said:


> Sorry Gunner I just noticed I forgot to answer. I get 1.3mm for the apparent die size on the XR-C. The XR-E with the dome gone should be about 1mm even I guess...


So if the XR-E or similar without a dome, driven at a higher current, is a the focal point, and has enough heatsinking in the light should give a narrower beam with much more output and throw right?

Not sure who is willing to try but could be an interesting project.


----------



## LukeA (Jan 22, 2009)

Lunal_Tic said:


> These look to use a magnifying mirror rather than a more traditional parabolic reflector like the Pelican.



What do you think a normal reflector does? It's just a matter of focus.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jan 22, 2009)

LukeA said:


> What do you think a normal reflector does? It's just a matter of focus.



Sorry if perhaps I wasn't clear. The point of the second sentence in that paragraph was to offer support for the first; that it didn't look to be a licensed Pelican Recoil product. After talking with Pelican this afternoon it appears that it is not.

-LT


----------



## Jarl (Jan 24, 2009)

Got mine. I quite like it- puts a square of light where you point it, and no-where else. This is a dedicated thrower, no spill at all. I've whipped the dome off an XR-E, and it still works, so I'll be sticking that in soon, or maybe an MC-E? I can only put one of the other in, I can't try both, so I'm not too sure which one to go for :/. The XR-E would be good in a "more throw, duh" way, but the MC-E would be good because it might still throw well but with a lot more light output. (plus it's a warm tint ). The switch is rated 1.5A at 250V, which was a pleasant surprise, and it's pretty big.


----------



## coors (Jan 24, 2009)

Jarl said:


> Got mine. I quite like it- puts a square of light where you point it, and no-where else. This is a dedicated thrower, no spill at all. I've whipped the dome off an XR-E, and it still works, so I'll be sticking that in soon, or maybe an MC-E? I can only put one of the other in, I can't try both, so I'm not too sure which one to go for :/. The XR-E would be good in a "more throw, duh" way, but the MC-E would be good because it might still throw well but with a lot more light output. (plus it's a warm tint ). The switch is rated 1.5A at 250V, which was a pleasant surprise, and it's pretty big.



I'm glad to read that your light arrived, finally. Any chance of photos of it next to other flashlights, for size comparison? The mystique involved of buying this dedicated thrower to see what it can be made to do is very powerful, for me too.


----------



## ARC mania (Jan 27, 2009)

The UF-007 throws like crazy. Had to buy one. Modded mine with a XR-C from a Q2 bin in brightness. I couldn't say its double the brightness but it is much brighter than stock. I'm in the process of making a single AA barrel and combining it with a multi function converter which has the same functions as the stock one as well as the same drive current in high. I do have the Pelican recoil light that runs on 3 x C batteries. Hate to say this but the design isn't all that great. There isn't much aluminum mass keeping the LED happy. In other words, the drive current to the LED is maxed out at 350ma due to heat issues. With the UF-007, its well thought out. Will post pictures when I finish.

ARC mania


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## nvrdark (Jan 27, 2009)

ARC mania said:


> The UF-007 throws like crazy. Had to buy one. Modded mine with a XR-C from a Q2 bin in brightness. I couldn't say its double the brightness but it is much brighter than stock. I'm in the process of making a single AA barrel and combining it with a multi function converter which has the same functions as the stock one as well as the same drive current in high. I do have the Pelican recoil light that runs on 3 x C batteries. Hate to say this but the design isn't all that great. There isn't much aluminum mass keeping the LED happy. In other words, the drive current to the LED is maxed out at 350ma due to heat issues. With the UF-007, its well thought out. Will post pictures when I finish.
> 
> ARC mania



ARC,
Maybe take some beam shots before you start the mod for comparison. Would very much appreciate mod details when you finish. I love the idea. I ordered mine on the 20th and today DX is still saying ” Waiting for Supplier”
What is the actual current to the LED in the stock unit?


----------



## Fenris (Jan 27, 2009)

nvrdark said:


> ARC,
> I ordered mine on the 20th and today DX is still saying ” Waiting for Supplier”




Chinese New Year. Don't expect any change in status until Febuary.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jan 27, 2009)

Such a light would be a PERFECT application for a heat-pipe.
With enough metal in the body, a good one could even deal with a MC-E in that position.

But to be honest even with that aluminium strut this light should still be better cooled than most of the others on DX (where you get stuff like a pill thats only being cooled along the thin reflector walls, etc).


----------



## ARC mania (Jan 28, 2009)

nvrdark: Hope you get your light soon. The drive current in the stock buck converter was measured at 700ma in high. I already modded the UF-007 so hate to say this but have no before and after shots. I may buy a second since I like this light so much. Then I'll post before and after shots between the stock one and the modified one. Stock the UF-007 will blow away the Pelican M8 recoil in low mode with ease. I am going to mod the pelican next with an SSC-P4. Gotta let the M8 catch up a bit in light output. 

For those who like lights that throw and built like a tank, I recommend this light. This is a fun light.

ARC mania


----------



## jirik_cz (Jan 28, 2009)

Any chance of getting lux numbers after LED upgrade? :thinking:


----------



## erlon (Jan 28, 2009)

Dam, I wish I have the skill to put an XR-C in mine.
I love this light...


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 28, 2009)

It comes with an XR-C. I think people were swapping in an XR-E or other LED.


----------



## Chao (Jan 28, 2009)

Sharing my beamshots, my UF007 got about 30,000 lux at 1meter.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 28, 2009)

That is great. I need to get a light like this.


----------



## erlon (Jan 28, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> It comes with an XR-C. I think people were swapping in an XR-E or other LED.



My Bad, XR-E is what I wanted to say.

I though I´ve posted some other pics with the 007 here, but I was wrong.

*Here are the pics:*


























*BEAMSHOTS*
*~200 Meters*




_Same Zoomed in_





*~100 Meters*





*~40 Meters*





:nana:


----------



## ARC mania (Jan 29, 2009)

To set the record straight, the UF-007 comes stock with a P3 in brightness XR-C. I acquired a Q2 in brightness XR-C and replaced the LED. Its obviously brighter now but I can't give any numbers since I didn't take any measurements prior to replacing the LED. One thing for sure is this mod is a PITA! If I purchase another UF-007, I will take measurements and do comparasions. One more thing I noticed is that this set up is well calculated. The smooth magnafying mirror is made to throw light the furthest with the small die of XR-C. 

ARC mania


----------



## erlon (Jan 29, 2009)

ARC mania, what´s the difference between the XR-C Q2 and the XR-E Q2 ?
Do you know where I can get a XR-C Q2 ?

Thank you !


----------



## ARC mania (Jan 29, 2009)

erlon: The difference is in the die size. The XR-C's die is much smaller than the one in the XRE. Send WeLight a PM to acquire a Q2 in brightness XR-C.

ARC mania


----------



## erlon (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Arc !!!


----------



## evenchaos (Jan 29, 2009)

:wow::kewlpics:elron!

Any chance for comparison against some well-known throwers (e.g. Tiablo A10 SMO R2, DBS SMO R2, etc?)


----------



## jirik_cz (Jan 29, 2009)

evenchaos said:


> Any chance for comparison against some well-known throwers (e.g. Tiablo A10 SMO R2, DBS SMO R2, etc?)



See the previous page... post #64.


----------



## ARC mania (Feb 5, 2009)

Made a 1 AA version of the UF-007 by machining a new battery barrel as making a new converter optimized for use with a single AA battery. I also acquired a second UF-007. So now, I can do comparasions. 1 x AA vs 2 x CR123 kinda like apples and oranges. Brightness and throw of both lights are exactly the same. Will post pics soon. Can you imagine a 1 x AA light that throws a bit over a quarter mile! This is fun! 

ARC mania


----------



## greenlight (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a couple of questions:



 Can this light be used in momentary mode?
 Does it remember the brightness level, or does the user have to cycle thru each mode each time?
 How does it compare in brightness to the Pelican Recoil?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Feb 5, 2009)

greenlight said:


> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> Can this light be used in momentary mode?
> Does it remember the brightness level, or does the user have to cycle thru each mode each time?
> How does it compare in brightness to the Pelican Recoil?



No
Yes it remembers
Brighter (to my recollection, don't have my M8 or Little Ed here)

-LT


----------



## ARC mania (Feb 5, 2009)

greenlight: Both the modified 007 and stock 007 remembers the last mode used and can be used in momentary mode. I have a Pelican M8 recoil and the stock 007 set in its lowest mode is a tad brighter. 

Lunal_Tic: Thank you.

ARC mania


----------



## erlon (Feb 5, 2009)

ARC, do you have a spare " Q2 in brightness XR-C" for sell ?

I sent a PM do Welight but he do not know about it.
=/


----------



## ARC mania (Feb 5, 2009)

erlon: Welight should stock these LED's on his site. Sorry, I don't have any spares but if I get more, I will send you a PM or post them here. I also noticed that Digikey has stock of P4 in brightness XR-C's.

ARC mania


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Feb 5, 2009)

ARC mania said:


> Lunal_Tic: Thank you.
> 
> ARC mania



:wave: Hey Mike no worries.

-LT


----------



## erlon (Feb 5, 2009)

Arc, thank you for your info but I´m totally newbie in this thing.

Can you post some links to the product ?

I´m crazy for one of these led´s.

Regards !


----------



## ccc (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm a bit confused. Why are people saying the XR-C is smaller then the XR-E? According to Crees website, the XR-C has the same form factor as the XR-E (9mm x 7mm). The only difference I see is that the XR-C is less efficient then the XR-E (also reported by http://www.ledsmagazine.com/news/4/2/9).

Cree does make the XP-C and XP-E (both 3.45mm x 3.45mm).


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 6, 2009)

XR-C has smaller die than XR-E.


----------



## brightarc (Feb 6, 2009)

*CCC:*
The die, also called the led chip, is smaller in the XR-C than in the XR-E.
The physical dimensions of the package, 7x9 mm, is the same, because the package the dies is packaged in is the same.
The only significant difference is the die size that is in the package.


----------



## The 8th Man (Feb 6, 2009)

I am looking for a light that can put a spot on something without side spill, like a narrow beam in the night. Anyone care to comment on whether they think this light does it better than anything else out there.


----------



## greenlight (Feb 6, 2009)

At what distance?

--


> *Voltage Input:* 9V Max


Is this possible with any battery combination and the stock barrel? Is this meant to be run even brighter?


----------



## IMSabbel (Feb 6, 2009)

Did anybody try the dome-removal trick with that light?


----------



## Jarl (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a removed dome Q5, I just need to get round to putting it in. Arc, how did you mod yours? I'm thinking of machining a new piece of copper, drilling out the current one with LED, replacing the stock wiring with some heavier gauge stuff and running it direct drive. Thoughts?

Switch is reverse, and rated 1.5A.


----------



## smflorkey (Feb 6, 2009)

The 8th Man said:


> I am looking for a light that can put a spot on something without side spill, like a narrow beam in the night. Anyone care to comment on whether they think this light does it better than anything else out there.


Look at erlon's pictures in post 110 and Chao's pictures in post 108 then decide for yourself.


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 6, 2009)

Does this throw better than a aspheric [email protected] with KD q5 dropin kit?


----------



## saabluster (Feb 7, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Does this throw better than a aspheric [email protected] with KD q5 dropin kit?


No the recoil will not come close to a mag aspherical.


----------



## DocD (Feb 7, 2009)

just to ask the focal length to the reflector changes with the led emiter angle so ( angle of light from the die and dome )
can the focal be changed to refocus diffrent led's ?
if so you could use a MC-E?
just some thought cheers DocD


----------



## erlon (Feb 7, 2009)

Pleeeease, I need a *Q2 or P4 in brightness XR-C * !!!

:hairpull: :help:


----------



## The 8th Man (Feb 8, 2009)

smflorkey said:


> Look at erlon's pictures in post 110 and Chao's pictures in post 108 then decide for yourself.



Thanks, I decided to order one, looks like what I am looking for.


----------



## nvrdark (Feb 9, 2009)

In pursuit of a small die size bright LED chip has any one looked at the new XP-E. It is difficult for me to sift through the data. What is the actual die size and is it brighter than the XR-C? With the max current the same ad the XR-C the driver would not have to be changed???


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 9, 2009)

XP-E - the same die size as XR-E
XP-C - the same die size as XR-C


----------



## greenlight (Feb 18, 2009)

I just opened my UF007 from China. It arrived in about 10 days. 

This is one bright flashlight. 

I would have preferred a forward clickie and only a low/hi mode.


----------



## nvrdark (Feb 19, 2009)

Jarl said:


> I have a removed dome Q5, I just need to get round to putting it in. Arc, how did you mod yours? I'm thinking of machining a new piece of copper, drilling out the current one with LED, replacing the stock wiring with some heavier gauge stuff and running it direct drive. Thoughts?
> 
> Switch is reverse, and rated 1.5A.



Did you finish your mod. Mine should be here soon and would like to mod it.


----------



## nvrdark (Feb 19, 2009)

It is interesting I ordered my UF-007 from DX on 1/20. The description in my online invoice says it is a Cree P3, however I just looked at the descreption of the actual light on the DX website and it says a Cree XR-E. I do not rember what is said when I placed my order but I do not think it was an XR-E. I wonder what it will be when I actually get it ????? Did UF do an upgrade??


----------



## greenlight (Feb 19, 2009)

How long will this light run on low mode?


----------



## nvrdark (Feb 20, 2009)

greenlight said:


> How long will this light run on low mode?



Greenlight,
Mine just came in.
Runtime would be your battery capicity devided by the currents below.
With 2 RCR123= Low= 70mA, High= 600mA
With 1 18650, Low= 28mA, High= 300mA


----------



## nvrdark (Feb 20, 2009)

nvrdark said:


> It is interesting I ordered my UF-007 from DX on 1/20. The description in my online invoice says it is a Cree P3, however I just looked at the descreption of the actual light on the DX website and it says a Cree XR-E. I do not rember what is said when I placed my order but I do not think it was an XR-E. I wonder what it will be when I actually get it ????? Did UF do an upgrade??




Mine just came in and I would like to identify what LED is in my new UF-007. Can anyone tell me how to identify the LED.


----------



## ARC mania (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, a slow post on my modified UF-007. It is now a single AA powered light with the same brightness as the stock UF-007. Its mid afternoon here in the land of the rising sun and can not take beam shot photos but eventually will take them and post them here. Maybe I should just sell these as a DIY kit which will include the converter and battery barrel. This is now my furthest throwing single AA powered light.

ARC mania


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice :twothumbs


----------



## IMSabbel (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine arrived, too.

Was really anticipating to see it running, so i put in an 18650 cell right in the car in front of the post office.

No light.... Opening again... why is smoke comnig out?
End of story: This light has definitively no reverse polarity protection, so the driver board melted... 

OTOH, its really bright with direct drive 18650.. 

Another thing that needs modding: There is NO thermal grease between the cylinder inset the LED is mounted on and the outer wall of the light. The gap is very narrow, but still there. A single drop of silicon thermal grease could increase the heat transfer a lot...


----------



## ARC mania (Feb 28, 2009)

My mod could be the world's furthest throwing single AA LED light Will have beam shots soon.

ARC mania


----------



## ARC mania (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are the beam shots. As you can see the 1 x AA UF-007 on the left. They are both in high mode and identical in brightness. This is an easy to carry light now. Plus runs on easily available batteries.

ARC mania


----------



## Chao (Feb 28, 2009)

ARC mania said:


> Here are the beam shots. As you can see the 1 x AA UF-007 on the left. They are both in high mode and identical in brightness. This is an easy to carry light now. Plus runs on easily available batteries.
> 
> ARC mania



Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Feb 28, 2009)

ARC Mania

What is the runtime on AA (alkies & eneloop)?
Is this the Q2? 
Can you make a 2AA version?
And the next important question... How much?

I am very interest in a 2AA Q2+ version. Thanks.


----------



## evenchaos (Feb 28, 2009)

ARC mania said:


> . This is an easy to carry light now.



Aside from the battery availability, wouldn't it have made more sense to keep it at original thickness and fit it with an 18500 or cut it down even more to use a {18,16}340? I fail to understand what is gained by the reduced body thickness when the head and tail remain fat.  But nice workmanship nonetheless :thumbsup:.


----------



## ARC mania (Mar 1, 2009)

I forgot to mention that my newer 007 has a brighter LED as its on par with the Q2 at the same drive current. I regret not picking up two units when I first purchased the 007. So at the moment I do have much info on the differences.

dealgrabber2002: Runtime on an alkaline is 30 to 40 minutes on high. Will run on NiMH but a battery with a capacity of 2600mah or more will have to be used. This converter will also accept Energizer lithium AA's. No run times on these batteries as I don't have any on hand at the moment. I could make a 2 AA version but making one off parts are extremely expensive and I am trying to keep cost affordable. So I will make them if there is enough interest. I have have made a small batch of the single AA barrels and do not have a price yet. Yes, the 1 x AA version has a Q2.

evenchaos: I guess my answer to your question would be personal preference along with better gripping. Plus, I am not a big fan of lithium ion batteries. Thank you.

ARC mania


----------



## vincebdx (Apr 25, 2009)

New recoil with Q5 on dx


----------



## CampingLED (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep, you can see my comment there under a different login name. Most likely a XR-E emitter and not XR-C.


----------



## erlon (Apr 25, 2009)

DX got the new version, the WF-008

With a Q5 led (they claim).

Anyway, just ordered mine.


----------



## mmajunkie (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice light I may have to buy one.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 25, 2009)

GREAT?!?! This is how much brighter?

I liked this description:


> *Other Features:*Recoil thrower included in the reflector


The diameter of the head is smaller, now. The body shape is nicer, too.


----------



## erlon (Apr 25, 2009)

The weird thing is that the new one is cheaper that the old UF-007 :S


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 25, 2009)

I didn't see anything about the WF-008 being multi level like the UF-007.

Also had to chuckle a bit at DX's Special Features part of the discription of the UF-007 "UltraFire patented "Recoil" Inverse-Emit Reflection technology for smooth beam pattern and extra beam throwing capability." I'm not sure they can patent something that's already been patented/trademarked by Pelican. 

-LT


----------



## CampingLED (Apr 25, 2009)

Just noticed that it is also available @ KD. Between DX and KD it seems that the specs were a copy and paste from each other, or the same other source.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 27, 2009)

The 007 lists 2hr runtime, but the 008 lists 1 hr runtime.

Why does it have to be so expensive? It's more than double the price of many of the other lights there.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 27, 2009)

Very interesting. I've ordered 008 
Hope to share the details when I get it.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 27, 2009)

greenlight said:


> Why does it have to be so expensive? It's more than double the price of many of the other lights there.



The price is adequate to the build quality, which is definitely better than average DX flashlight.


----------



## erlon (May 10, 2009)

I´ve got my the day before yesterday.

Nice light, very nice finish (really does not looks like a Ultrafire) with fine machining lines, just like the Icon Rogue.
I loved the color too ("metal gun", I think).

It can tail stand and came with a nylon starp.

I only missed the modes that UF-007 has. 
The WF-008 is only 1 mode.

It woks well with 18650 and CR123A 3.0v.
DO NOT work properly with RCR123A (3.6v). The light blinks all the time.

The flashlight is really brighter than the 007 (If I could guess, I´ld say, 30% more).

Some pics of it (Sorry, no beamshots).
Please, do not use them without permission.



























*The fine machining lines*


----------



## Painkiller1009 (May 10, 2009)

man that stinks about the RCR123A batteries not working properly. I put in a order last week for the recoil light and 2 two extra RCR123A batteries. Wonder why it doesn't work, its within voltage range


----------



## CampingLED (May 11, 2009)

Does it have a XR-E or XR-C emitter?


----------



## jirik_cz (May 11, 2009)

Mine also doesn't work with RCR123 cells (both 3,7V li-ion and 3,2V LiFePO4). I think it might be flat regulated with 18650...

I measured 29k lux with 18650 battery. (same as with DBS)

It uses XR-E LED. I've posted more pictures of the flashlight here.





Spot intensity comparison with 007 and Tiablo A9 Q3 5A with reflector and aspherical lens.


----------



## CampingLED (May 11, 2009)

Pls correct me if I am wrong, but the emitter in the pic looks more like XR-C to me.


----------



## jirik_cz (May 11, 2009)

It is XR-E. XR-C in 007 looks like this.


----------



## RyanA (May 11, 2009)

Good stuff!:twothumbs
I wonder what the drive current is?:thinking:


----------



## jirik_cz (May 11, 2009)

Current draw from 18650 battery is 1,2A. So it might be around 1A at the emitter :shrug:


----------



## MegaTesla (Jun 2, 2009)

CampingLED said:


> Just noticed that it is also available @ KD. Between DX and KD it seems that the specs were a copy and paste from each other, or the same other source.



Except at KD it is now $10 cheaper!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well after having the WF-008 for a couple of weeks now here's some thoughts on it.

I use rechargeable 16340's in it no problem. Wonder why the others aren't working properly?
Very nice fine machining with good finish, love the color.
Real sturdy reverse clicky. Nice positive click on/off.
This thing can throw now. Lights up my buddy's house well over 100y no problem.
Came with lube on threads.
Very unique looking, get complements on it when showing friends.

It does heat up a little not to bad though.
Could of had more glow paint in the center of mine. 
Ok now I'm getting picky.

In all this is a bad mofo for its purpose. Don't think you would want it to edc, but its fun to play with and show people the distance it can light something up at.


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Jun 4, 2009)

MegaTesla said:


> Except at KD it is now $10 cheaper!! :thumbsup:



Already sold out!?!?!?


----------



## The Dane (Jun 9, 2009)

Got my Ultrafire WF-008 today, and that has spawned 2 observations and a question.

First: The LED "pin" is crooked (mine is unique:thinking:,) how did that pass QC?






Second: Mine will defenetly _not_ take 2 x 123's!!! Man talk about angry blue :thumbsdow

Third: Is the LED supposed to be focused at any distance or is no focus a result of the bent post?

Other than that, I'm impressed. I have tested a couple of aspherics and this is what I had in mind, not the bland "ugly" picture of the LED.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 9, 2009)

Woah. Yours looks pretty bent.
Has anyone tried to mod this with a P7 or something? :naughty:


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Jun 9, 2009)

I dont know if there would be enough heat sinking for the P7. Would be cool though.

Wow thats really bent. Mine takes 2xrcr123s no problem.


----------



## NickBose (Jul 30, 2009)

*Vs raidfire spear*

How does the Ultrafire recoil WF-007 or WF-008 compare to Raidfire Spear in terms of throw?


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Vs raidfire spear*



NickBose said:


> How does the Ultrafire recoil WF-007 or WF-008 compare to Raidfire Spear in terms of throw?



WF-008 throws better than Spear (OP).


----------



## NickBose (Jul 31, 2009)

It'd be interesting to see how it (WF-008) stacks up against the Aspherical Tiablo. It will not come close though I reckon. I have ordered one and will post beamshots later.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 1, 2009)

Aspherical Tiablo is a lot better than 007/008.

Ultrafire 008 is always left, Ultrafire 007 is always right. In the middle is tiablo A9 modded with *Cree Q3 5A*. With reflector at the upper set of beamshots and with aspherical optic at the lower set of beamshots.


----------



## electrothump (Aug 1, 2009)

Has anyone tried using a p7 in a recoil type?


----------



## Bushman5 (Aug 1, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> I've never seen it before. Where did you find it? And more/higher resolution pictures please. Body looks nice.
> 
> Looks weird. I'm wondering about LED cooling...



Pelican Lights has several Recoil LEDS that have zero issue with cooling.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 1, 2009)

electrothump said:


> Has anyone tried using a p7 in a recoil type?



I want to, but I have trouble dismantling my WF-008.


----------



## LightJaguar (Aug 1, 2009)

Putting a P7 in there would probably make it a non thrower and sort of defeat its purpose.


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 1, 2009)

LightJaguar said:


> Putting a P7 in there would probably make it a non thrower and sort of defeat its purpose.


 
It is just like having 4 uncentered led emitters.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 3, 2009)

I just read this entire thread and I’m exited about this light “I have tried similar reflector designs at home”. Next time I go on vacation “in a plane” I’m definitely getting one of these, super good throw, without costing so much that I would be devastated if some one stool it out of my luggage:thumbsup:.


 
 
 
900th Post!


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 18, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Aspherical Tiablo is a lot better than 007/008.
> 
> Ultrafire 008 is always left, Ultrafire 007 is always right. In the middle is tiablo A9 modded with *Cree Q3 5A*. With reflector at the upper set of beamshots and with aspherical optic at the lower set of beamshots.



Hi Jirik... Kako je u Češkoj?

How come that light on tiablo A9 is orange?

I have original tiablo A9 and the light is bright blue with some colorful red ring around the led pattern...

And have U tried it outside in comparation with tiablo A9... I am intersted how much meters - but usable meters UF 008 throws because with tiablo U can aim and shoot up to 250 meters (but best up to 150 meters - very bright)

I am looking forward to your answer...


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 18, 2009)

Greetings to Croatia :wave:

The tiablo has warm tint because I've changed the emitter for Cree Q3 with 5A tint (4300K). You will loose some output, but the color is better (at least for me . 

The ultrafire WF-008 throws pretty well, but not much farther than Tiablo with reflector.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Jirik... Thanks on your answer... 


I C U R an expert... Can U explain us how to change emitter on tiablo a9? Or at least pm to me or on my mail [email protected]...

I would be gratefull...

Pozdrav Češkoj!


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 20, 2009)

just remove the black collar around the LED and swap the LED


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 20, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> just remove the black collar around the LED and swap the LED



 I thought this is the only way but I was affraid to damage plastic around the emitter... No special tools? With screwdriver?

And If U could recommend me which emitter to use to make it more brighter without loosing power or output...

I have small(big for someone) problem with aspherical head on tiablo... At best focusing point (rotating the front bezel ring to the end gives the floody light so I need to unscrew 3 or 4 full circules to get most focusing point where the led chip is clearly visable)

*Problem is this: When I mount this on gun .300 WM caliber and when I make the shot on animal (wild pig) lenses move away with GITD ring and white ring so every time I make a shot i must unscrew it and put the lenses with rings inside...

This probably happens because when U unscrew 3 or 4 full circules to get most focusing point flashlight is not very stable, i think it even loose water resistant posibility and when U shake it U can hear lenses ratlling inside...

How to get more firmer and stronger tiablo A9 with aspherical head at best focusing point?

Please help me to solve this problem Jirik and anybody who has experience with this problem... 

I know this should be on tiablo A9 thread but please help...


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you turn the whole aspherical head or just the part with the lens?


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 20, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Do you turn the whole aspherical head or just the part with the lens?



I turn front bezel ring on aspherical head... Whole head is screwed firmly to its end...


----------



## Hrvoje (Oct 20, 2009)

OT- Hm, Tatjanamagic... interesting name for a man 

Hrvoje


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 20, 2009)

Hrvoje said:


> OT- Hm, Tatjanamagic... interesting name for a man
> 
> Hrvoje



Zemo od zene 

I am Miro... Do U have A9? Hrvoje can u help with this problem...

Glad to meet zemo on CPF :thumbsup:

And question for Jirik... Have U try to mod TA9 with r2 emitter?


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 20, 2009)

Tatjanamagic said:


> I turn front bezel ring on aspherical head... Whole head is screwed firmly to its end...



The head is screwed or unscrewed to its end? 

The lights that I handled didn't need to turn the bezel. Just one or two turns (counterclockwise) of the whole head.

Didn't try the R2 mod. You would get roughly 7% more output. That is not a significant difference.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 20, 2009)

Look Jirik...

Complete aspheric head is screwed firmly to the end (to the q5 emitter)...

Then on that head U have the part (front bezel ring) u need to disassemble to get to lenses and Gitd and white ring...

Focusing is achieved by rotating the front bezel ring (not the head) the head is now tightly attached to the led/circuit housing.

Get it now? And when it is at best focus position lenses ratlles and when U make shot at something they move backwards with rings so U need to fit lenses and rings...

U can get best focusing point by this way or simply unscrewing 2 or 3 circules of whole head...

None of this way is not good So I am trying to find solution to fix this problem because on each method A9 losses on shock resistant and water resistant...


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 20, 2009)

Tatjanamagic said:


> Focusing is achieved by rotating the front bezel ring (not the head) the head is now tightly attached to the led/circuit housing.



Nope, don't rotate the front bezel. You are supposed to rotate the whole aspherical head for the best focus. The threads on the light body are longer and the lens will not rattle.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 21, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Nope, don't rotate the front bezel. You are supposed to rotate the whole aspherical head for the best focus. The threads on the light body are longer and the lens will not rattle.



Thanks on answer but whole head rattles then... This is not solution...

This is not solution... It is only good if u play with flashlight but when U using with real gun(attached on gun mount) it need to be very tight and firmly so that nothing can happen during the gun shot...

I will try to mod it with rubber ring or something...

Thanks Jirik:wave:


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, when we tested the A9 on a shotgun. The aspherical head was set at the best focus...


----------



## jorocketoz (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all, I am new to the torch world and have been looking at the UF-007 but then I saw the WF-008 which is sold out on Dk and other sites. 

I contacted several torch sellers on ebay and one said that "_Ultrafire has never made this model. I believe this model is a counterfeit and therefore this item is not available on ebay as ebay does not allow sellers to sell counterfeit products._". 
However another said that he could get it for me and just to confirm for him that it was "silver" in color. 

Can someone please help me as to whether the wf-008 is a real and genuine ultrafire and if so is it silver and does it have a better throw than the uf-007?

Thankyou all for your help.


----------



## Hrvoje (Oct 22, 2009)

I have KD copy of UF-008 called Viewfinder. I don't care is it made by UltraFire or not, quality is very good and the price is right. 

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9785

Hrvoje


----------



## strongbow (Oct 22, 2009)

I've lurked for a while but joined to add this
I enquired about the 008 also and was told that it was fake. The details came direct from the main supplier.
I can only assume that Dealextreme appear to be selling fake Ultrafires as there is no ultrafire 008.
Shame as I wanted to order one based on the specs


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 22, 2009)

jorocketoz said:


> Can someone please help me as to whether the wf-008 is a real and genuine ultrafire and if so is it silver and does it have a better throw than the uf-007?
> 
> Thankyou all for your help.



I think that it is possible. The construction of 008 is different, quality is little bit lower than 007 and it is cheaper...


----------



## jorocketoz (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their help in answering my question as to whether the Ultrafife wf-008 was genuine or not.

I spose now that my first question has been answered I would love to know if it is actually brighter and has a better throw (if any) than the uf-007 and if it really has a Q5 inside it?

Thankyou once again for all your help.


----------



## jorocketoz (Nov 4, 2009)

After help from several people on this forum I purchased the UF-007 instead of the WF-008. I was surprised to find that it isnt as bright (doesnt throw as far) as my Ultrafire C8. I was hoping for a better throw since it cost more than my C8 and has a recoil thrower. It seems perhaps underpowered which is strange since its running on the same type of battery (18650) as the C8.
Can anyone tell me if this is norman or does mine have a problem? Thanks.


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 4, 2009)

007 is noticeably brighter with 2xRCR123.


----------



## jorocketoz (Nov 11, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> 007 is noticeably brighter with 2xRCR123.



Thanks, I have ordered 2XCR123 and hope this fixes the problem. Should arrive soon.


----------



## jorocketoz (Nov 11, 2009)

Tatjanamagic said:


> If U really want awesome thrower buy Tiablo A9 + coolimator head it will cost U around 100 $...
> 
> By the way ultrafire 008 (fake ultrafire) throws better than Tiablo (one of the best throwers around) with stock head...



Ah, so does the 008 (fake ultrafire) throw much better than the 007?


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Nov 12, 2009)

Wouldn't any of the latest plethora of flood-to-throw lights match the throw of this light? Of course you will see the picture of the LED die but you have an actual useable torch rather than just a novelty item. Besides, if you want to actually "use" a torch at a close range, nothing beats the flood of a flood-to-throw light.

Although, I am tempted to gift this to my brother as his first question is always "how far does your new torch throw?"

- Vikas


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 12, 2009)

AFAIK these flood-to-throw doesn't throw as good as 007 or 008. They have too small optics.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 12, 2009)

I've tried as many flood/throw lights from DX as possible, except ones that take 3xAAA :shakehead. So far, the best throw winner is X2000. But I've since sold it to fund for more such lights. If my memory serves me right, X2000 might be better, if not matching, in throw compared to WF-008.


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 12, 2009)

My X2000 had only around 6-7k lux. UF-008 had almost 30k lux. :shrug:


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Nov 12, 2009)

I have one of the cheap DX 3-AAA one and I put 14450 in (put some carboard around) and it is quite bright for a P4.

We need to see side by side comparison of UF-008 vs X2000 or Romisen C3 (?)

- Vikas


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 3, 2010)

Umm... what happened to the other three pages (or more) of posts?

Checkout the Google cached copy of this thread, it goes up to page 8:

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...8+WF-008+unassemble&cd=11&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## bspofford (Mar 3, 2010)

Based on reviews at DX and here, I bought one of these recently. The beam has a very purple tint, and it is dim dim dim! Some have suggested that the fit and finish are good, but I think it is only average for UltraFire. I'm very disappointed and feel that the $26 was a complete waste. :thumbsdow


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 3, 2010)

infamous DX lottery...


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 4, 2010)

Techjunkie said:


> Umm... what happened to the other three pages (or more) of posts?
> 
> Checkout the Google cached copy of this thread, it goes up to page 8:
> 
> http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...8+WF-008+unassemble&cd=11&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


 
I found the answer to my question above. The original pages 6,7,8 of this thread were moved into the BessieBenny budget light roundup part XIII. Unfortunately, after they were moved, the entire part XIII thread was deleted during site maintenance.

It's a shame, because there was some good discussion of the varying flavors of the 008. You can still find page 8 by clicking on the cached link in a Google search.

I've had my single-mode 2xRCR123 008 in my coat pocket all winter and it's served me very well. I think that based on what I've read, it's the best version of this light. 



bspofford said:


> Based on reviews at DX and here, I bought one of these recently. The beam has a very purple tint, and it is dim dim dim! Some have suggested that the fit and finish are good, but I think it is only average for UltraFire. I'm very disappointed and feel that the $26 was a complete waste. :thumbsdow


 
Which one exactly did you get and which batteries are you feeding it? Purple and dim sounds a little bit like angry blue, which happens when you feed two rcr123 to the multimode version.


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Jul 20, 2010)

The Dane said:


> Got my Ultrafire WF-008 today, and that has spawned 2 observations and a question.
> 
> First: The LED "pin" is crooked (mine is unique:thinking:,) how did that pass QC?
> 
> ...



It's not focused because of the bent post. Had one before and it was focused at all distances. Try to focus it using locking pliers or a mini adjustable wrench. Good luck!


----------



## Techjunkie (Jul 21, 2010)

Funny that someone should revive this thread on the same day that my WF-008 breaks. It fell from the cabinet above the fridge and the mirror shattered. What a bummer.  I had intentions of swapping the emitter for an XPC that arrived in the mail about two weeks ago and never got around to it. Now I'll never know what that looks like.  Lesson learned - these are NOT shock resistant. Too bad the mirrors aren't metal.


----------



## Backsplash (Aug 4, 2010)

There is an updated Ultrafire uf-007 with 'supreme' written on the sides of it. the seller says it can do 300 lumens and can throw just over 300 meters. So i bought one and tested it out. It did reach the distance quite easily!!!




[/IMG]


----------



## cccpull (Aug 4, 2010)

Backsplash said:


> There is an updated Ultrafire uf-007 with 'supreme' written on the sides of it. the seller says it can do 300 lumens and can throw just over 300 meters. So i bought one and tested it out. It did reach the distance quite easily!!!



Is it a seller in the USA ?


----------



## Techjunkie (Aug 5, 2010)

Which emitter is in this "extreme" version? (I'm guessing XPG or overdriven XRE.) Is everything else the same?

That WF-008 of mine that broke... I pieced the mirror back together (It split into 3 large pieces), and the seams are not that bad, so rather than throw it out, I modified it with the XPE, which couldn't be surface mounted by itself to the brass plug the way the XRE and XRC were. Rather than do away with the plug altogether (which thinking of it now might have been smarter), I mounted the (trimmed) star to the plug, but then the focus was off because the emitter was too close to the mirror. I had to trim down the pedestal thing in the center of the lens so I could increase the distance between the mirror and the emitter.

If the "extreme" uses XPG, I wonder what else had to change to get the focus right.


----------



## Tally-ho (Aug 7, 2010)

Techjunkie said:


> Which emitter is in this "extreme" version? (I'm guessing XPG or overdriven XRE.) Is everything else the same?



From different shops.

UltraFire UF 007 Supreme Recoil LED 5mode Flashlight
Ultrafire UF 007 Flashlight with Recoil Led *Cree P3* Bulb - 300(Max) lumens 
CREE P3 Bulb - 300(Max) lumensDurable aluminum reflector

Ultrafire UF-007 Supreme (.Recoil Led Technology).
Model: Ultrafire UF-007. Recoil Led Aluminum.
Led Type: *Cree Q5* with Recoil Technology.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 7, 2010)

What is the size of the UF-007 supreme? Maybe it has a bigger mirror?

Btw. 300 lumens is unrealistic even with XP-G. With this design lots of light going sideways is wasted.


----------



## romteb (Aug 8, 2010)

bspofford said:


> Based on reviews at DX and here, I bought one of these recently. The beam has a very purple tint, and it is dim dim dim! Some have suggested that the fit and finish are good, but I think it is only average for UltraFire. I'm very disappointed and feel that the $26 was a complete waste. :thumbsdow



It may be too late to answer but your problem may be related to the spring of the drop in.

On mine the spring was "coiled" "too tight", what i mean is the diameter of the spring was too small, this spring must contact the battery tube on a shoulder to conduct electricity, on mine it was too small and actually entered the tube (wich is anodized) for the most part and was contacting the shoulder on a very tiny point, this made the light change from full brightness to very dim with no apparent reason.

I enlarged the spring by forcing it with a plier, it now rest correctly on the shoulder of the battery tube and since then the light has worked flawlessly.


----------



## 3Dfl (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if i can use 3*AAA batteries on Ultrafire WF-008, because i have a smallsun ZY-C37 that can be used either 1*18650 0r 3*AAA?


----------



## Hiho (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello guys and girls,

I am going to resurrect this thread with a question..... I have just received a 007 with what looks like an XR-E and is very bright. Compared to my wolfeyes sniper 2 it has a much brighter and tighter spot. 

I am interested however in modding this light with an XM-L emitter. Any thoughts on this mod (drive current, emitter angle, heatsink etc)??


----------



## p67 (Sep 12, 2012)

I also just received a UF-007, with the word "Supreme" written on it. It is going on my 223 as a hunting light. Nice tight spot, ideal for what I want.


----------



## p67 (Sep 24, 2012)

Few pics of the light attached to rifle/scope. Had to turn down the body of the UF-007 at bit to fit the mount, other than that, happy. 





(click for big pic)

Happy. 

Now wondering what the WF-008 would throw like, so I bought one. Also seen now there is a one mode [high] sold. Would've gone for that, I don't need all the modes it is just painful. 

This is a very good weapon light for hunting, no spill/flood. Just what I was after, surprised not a lot of people use them for hunting/weapon light


----------

